# *** ~~ Saffy's Home Thread ~~ ***



## Saffy (Aug 23, 2005)

Good morning and welcome..Â I know that most of you have met BENJi, but I would like now, to introduce you to Mookie MoonpieÂ :shock:!Â Â Â  

http://aol.photobox.co.uk/album/1705589Â Â Â  









Here she is with me last Sunday.. having a cuddle...








...and time to meet BENJi.. well, sort of!Â This is as near as they are getting at the moment!








She's a cheeky little thing.. still a tad nervous, but starting to get used to us!Â Â Â  

Lots more to come.. but excuse me for now, that dratted thing called "work" calls...



Saffy x


----------



## Nicky Snow (Aug 23, 2005)

they are very cute, and i love that triangular hutch. did you buy that or make it?

Nicole


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 23, 2005)

Mookie looks so at home here . Benji looks like he is keen to meet her! How is he doing?

Jan


----------



## Saffy (Aug 23, 2005)

Benji is only a week on from his neuter so h's being kept away.. *chuckle* ..but they get to sniff one another through the bars of the run... tonight Benji was circling the run... and they were both climbing up the bars to sniff one another... Benji seems quite keen and sits in his "Peter Rabbit" pose, beside the run; as though to protect her, whilst Mookie, washes herself! 

Mookie herself is a doll.. and I'm sure Felix has come back in some way, through her.. I know it sound silly, but she seems to have found all his favourite places!Â 

Benji has settled a lot.. he loves his new cage and is keeping ALL his poops as well as his tiddles, in his litter tray! (I actually lined the bottom of the cage with vinyl floor tiles so as to not only look POSH, but be easy to clean too!)Â Â  

I've got to say... despite the scars I have from Benji, he IS one of the most handsome rabbits I have seen, with a personality to boot... and Mookie is going to be one of those rabbits who twist you round their little fingers, I can tell!!Â Even Mike, likes her... he was quite bewildered to say that the other morning he drove to work thinking about her!Â Â


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 23, 2005)

Look at that little devil in your arms. So Sweet!

You both make for a very pretty picture. 



-Carolyn


----------



## Trina (Aug 23, 2005)

What a beautiful bun you have there, Saffy! I really love Benji's fur color! 

Absoulutely adoreable!! 

Emmy, Katy &amp; I


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 23, 2005)

What cute bunnies you have!


----------



## Saffy (Sep 2, 2005)

Hmm.. is it usual for bunnies to love this position so much?Â Tip Mookie up and cradle her in your arms and she will quite happily stay there for as long as your arms are able to hold her!! It's ok for them isnt it?

Â


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 2, 2005)

That is just too cute!! IMO I don't see any harm in it, as long as she is supported and can get down if she wants to. Looks like you have got a real snuggle bun there 

Jan


----------

